# Trek 7.3FX vs Kona Dew



## HF2300 (6 Jul 2008)

I can't put a fag paper between these, except on notional component spec which I can't feel on the road.

Will be 70 - 80% commute, 10 - 20% C class road pleasure riding, 10% sustrans type routes.

Can anyone help out with any opinions?


----------



## spandex (6 Jul 2008)

1 for the kona

why because its a better all round commuter


----------



## HF2300 (10 Jul 2008)

spandex said:


> ...its a better all round commuter



Why?


----------



## Indiarider (10 Jul 2008)

I love my Trek 7.3 FX!!


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2008)

What size do you need, we might have a spare Dew.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Jul 2008)

58 cm or 60 cm, but I'm a long way from York...


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> What size do you need, we might have a spare Dew.



Mickle, who is 'we' and what size is the Dew, if it is spare? Is it practical given you're in York and I'm on the south coast?


----------



## Downward (2 Aug 2008)

I had the same Dilema
1st choice though was Giant Escape M Zero but this is out of stock for 6 weeks so went for the Kona over the Trek in the end.


----------



## mickle (2 Aug 2008)

HF2300 said:


> Mickle, who is 'we' and what size is the Dew, if it is spare? Is it practical given you're in York and I'm on the south coast?



www.companyofcyclists.com

If you can establish what size you need and are happy to accept a bike which has been used for a month in our Commuter Support Programme at about 25% off the dealer price, PM me.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2008)

Thanks Mickle, that might work nicely. The other half wants a 56 cm Dew and apparently they're out of stock. I may want a 60. I'll let you know in due (dew?!) course. Do you have any opinions on them, if you use them a lot?

Downward, how are you getting on with the Dew? Turns out the 7.3FX and 7300 are both out of stock, so that may have made the choice for me. The LBS got a 60cm Dew in which felt about the right size; I went for another test ride and it felt nice, but not completely without niggles.

Mickle, your 'Company of Cyclists' looks really interesting, is it going well?


----------



## Downward (3 Aug 2008)

HF2300 said:


> Thanks Mickle, that might work nicely. The other half wants a 56 cm Dew and apparently they're out of stock. I may want a 60. I'll let you know in due (dew?!) course. Do you have any opinions on them, if you use them a lot?
> 
> Downward, how are you getting on with the Dew? Turns out the 7.3FX and 7300 are both out of stock, so that may have made the choice for me. The LBS got a 60cm Dew in which felt about the right size; I went for another test ride and it felt nice, but not completely without niggles.
> 
> Mickle, your 'Company of Cyclists' looks really interesting, is it going well?



Yeah it's fine - Lots of nice Shiny Bits, Disc Brakes, very light and pretty much dead easy to jump on and go. Disc Brakes are a new thing for me so can't compare with any others - Sharp enough and I assume they need breaking in
Plenty of Gears over a good range but I need to find a dozen say to use regular instead of using all 24.

Like I said I have prob been on a bike twice in 14 years 6 years ago and did a 5 mile round trip which killed me. I was a lot fitter back then with playing Football etc.

Now I do no exercise and am pretty unfit but I still managed to ride 8.5 miles to work and 7.5 miles back 4 hours later.


----------



## mickle (3 Aug 2008)

The cooking Dew doesn't feature discs, Dew Deluxe does.


----------



## Downward (5 Aug 2008)

Agh Tight well I have the one with Discs - I would maybe in hindsight have gone with the Non Disc model


----------



## Phixion (6 Aug 2008)

I've recently ordered the Felt QX75, £350 down from £400 @ Evans Cycles.

http://www.feltbikes.co.uk/cross-spec.php?id=3


----------



## Scoosh (6 Aug 2008)

... 'cos it felt right on the test ride ?

I was just leaving ...


----------



## Scoosh (6 Aug 2008)

Looks pretty sharp too


----------



## Phixion (6 Aug 2008)

scoosh said:


> ... 'cos it felt right on the test ride ?
> 
> I was just leaving ...




Har har har!


----------



## HF2300 (8 Aug 2008)

Downward said:


> Agh Tight well I have the one with Discs



Yep, as Mickle says, it's the Dew Plus and some of the higher end ones that have discs. I didn't see £50 extra for some fairly low-end discs as being worth it, but maybe I'm wrong.

Paul, tried the Globe and Sirrus, Globe felt too comfort / upright / slow for me, Sirrus felt nice but (essentially road bike) gearing felt too high at my current level of fitness. Thanks anyway.


----------

